# Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?



## nbgamer (4. Februar 2016)

*Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Hallo Leute,

da leider mein Notebook vor ein paar Tagen nach 5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat :/ suche ich jetzt einen neuen Laptop, mit dem ich sowohl den täglichen Unikram erledigen, als auch Spiele (wie Company of Heroes 2, Act of Aggression, etc.) in annehmbarer Qualität spielen kann. Wichtig ist mir hierbei, dass das Notebook verhältnismäßig leise ist bzw. bleibt.

Was ich mir so ungefähr vorstelle:
- 15 Zoll (Full HD, mehr brauche ich eigentlich nicht)
- SSD (min. 120 GB), HDD (ca. 1 TB -> 750 GB wären auch ok)
- mind. GTX 960M?! 
- mind. 8 GB RAM DDR4
- mind. i5 CPU (Skylake)
- DVD-Laufwerk wäre nice, ist aber kein muss
- USB 3.1 wäre schön und ansonsten die üblichen Anschlüsse wie USB, HDMI etc.
- Akku wäre natürlich auch schön wenn der so auf ca. 6h kommt, je länger desto besser natürlich
- unter 3kg da ich keinen Schlepptop möchte 

Ich hoffe ihr habt vllt. einen guten Tipp für mich oder Anmerkungen zu den Daten, da ich mich schon länger nicht mehr so groß in der Materie bewegt habe und ich gerne auch wieder ein Notebook hätte, welches ich die nächsten paar Jahre benutzen kann. Habe mir mal das Acer (Acer Aspire V 15 Nitro - Black Editon 39,6 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r) angeschaut, bin jedoch noch ziemlich unschlüssig.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe 

Greetz

nbgamer


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Da du mit dem Laptop auch spielen möchtest, solltest du eventuell in Betracht ziehen ein schweres, dickeres Gerät zu nehmen, als den verlinkten Acer. Dieses flachen Geräte haben leider oft schlechte Kühlkonzepte und drosseln dann die Hardware, was natürlich unschön ist. Die 960m sollte aber generell gut für 1080p sein, ich bin zumindest mit meiner 660m noch ganz zufrieden.
Für den Universitäseinsatz wäre es eventuell noch sinnvoll darauf zu achten, dass das Notebook über ein VGA-Anschluss verfügt. Bei uns kommt es zumindest bei Präsentationen immer wieder zu bösen Überraschungen, da die vorhandenen Beamer oft noch VGA-only sind. Alternativ um eine Adapterlösung kümmern, falls es einmal nötig sein sollte...


----------



## nbgamer (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe aktuell noch ein 17 Zoll und das ist mir mittlerweile zu groß. Zudem ist der Laptop beim zocken schon mehrfach ausgegangen da er überhitzt hatte :/ hättest du denn vielleicht noch einen alternativen Vorschlag? Ich muss jetzt nicht unbedingt alles mit vierfach aa zocken. Aber sollte eben schon ne Verbesserung zum jetzigen Notebook sein. Damit kann ich zB. Company of Heroes 2 gerade noch so spielen in niedrigen Details. Und mit einer gtx970m habe ich leider noch keinen wirklich guten Laptop gefunden. Wie gesagt sollte einigermaßen transportabel und leise sein.

Vga sollte kein Problem sein. Würde ich auch n Adapter in Kauf nehmen. Aber guter Hinweis


----------



## Firehunter_93 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Für 1300€ ne gtx 970m und dann den Rest deiner Ansprüche wird schwierig. Dann kannste besser nach'n gebrauchten gucken in der Preisklasse. Ich würde aber nochn bisschen was drauflegen und nach'n MSI GE 62 gucken. Wenn dir ne gtx 960m wirklich reicht, gibst ein GE 62 für ~1260€ bei Amazon. 
Die gtx 960m ist aber auch ne ganze Ecke langsamer als eine 970m.


----------



## Enigma7 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

ich lese dein Beitrag mit,weil ich ein ähnliches Notebook wie du suche.
Wie wist du dich entscheiden?
Ich möchte mir auch evtl. das Acer Black Nitro kaufen, denn beim MSI GE62 6QC  ist mir der Akku zu schwach.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Akku zu schwach ? In diesem User-Erfahrungsbericht werden 4-5h im Office Betrieb mit Wlan erreicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/msi/425324-erfahrungen-zum-msi-ge62-qe-apache.html


----------



## flotus1 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Im Test von Notebookcheck wurde so eine Laufzeit nur im Idle erreicht.
Die Akkulaufzeiten in deren WLan- und Videowiedergabetests sind zwar absolut gesehen mit Vorsicht zu genießen, relativ gesehen schieben sich aber manche Kontrahenten in diesen "genormten" Tests vor das GE62.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Dazu sollte man aber auch erwähnen, das MSI des öfteren mit ner neuen EC Firmware / Bios höhere Akkulaufzeiten erreicht hat, so war es damals z.B. mit dem ersten GT72. Das letzte Bios für das GE62 6QE ist z.B. vom 4.2.2016.


----------



## nbgamer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Ob die gtx960 reicht ist eben die Frage allerdings gibt es wohl nicht wirklich viele Notebooks aktuell die eine 970er haben. Meistens dann 17 Zoll. Beim Acer nitro frage ich mich halt auch ob das mit der Kühlung hin kommt wenn ich ehrlich bin. Habe mal noch den Acer Predator 15 ins Auge gefasst. Allerdings gefällt mir die Optik dort nicht wirklich da es halt ein Gamer Notebook ist. Wäre halt von der Ausstattung sehr interessant für 1400. Hätte aber im besten Fall gern was das normal aussieht^^

Zum  Msi... Ich hatte bisher keines der marke, daher kann ich das schlecht beurteilen. Der Test zeigt allerdings Lautstärken von bis zu 50db.  Was ich dann doch leicht zu viel des Guten finde. Und das Thema scheinen irgendwie auch viele Msi Notebooks zu haben. Denn die Lautstärke unter Last wird bei fast allen in Tests als sehr hoch angegeben. Wie ist denn eure Erfahrung dazu?


----------



## nbgamer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Ist es eigentlich wirklich so oder kommt es mir nur so vor dass die Auswahl sehr eingeschränkt ist mittlerweile.?


----------



## Firehunter_93 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Es ist völlig logisch, dass ein Gaming Notebook unter Last lauter wird, aber der Ingame Sound übertönt das dann schon und wenn du mit Headset spielst hörst du es auch nicht. Ein Gaming Notebook braucht halt eine gute Kühlung und die wird dein gepostetes Acer Notebook definitiv nicht sonderlich gut ausgestattet haben. Wenn das Notebook leise ist, überhitzen die Komponenten und die CPU fängt an zu throtteln und dann haste erst recht kein Spielspaß. Und, dass die meisten Notebooks, die ne 970m drin haben 17" groß sind, ist ja auch völlig logisch. Es lassen sich einfach größere Lüfter einbauen, ergo bessere Kühlung. Abgesehen davon zieht eine 970m 80W, die Abwärme muss auch iwo hin. 

Letztendlich musst du entscheiden, was du vorhast, aber du hast Recht, die Auswahl ist eingeschränkt. Aber das GE 62 ist halt schon nicht schlecht, es ist aufjedenfall ein sehr transportables Notebook. Du könntest höchstens noch bei Clevo gucken und dir eins konfigurieren. Allerdings bezweifel ich stark, dass du da eins in der Preisklasse mit ner 970m finden wirst. Andererseits, wie gesagt bei Gebrauchtware gucken, wenn das für dich ne Option ist. Manchmal gibst da echte Schnäppchen. 

Ich persönlich würde aber eh eher zum 17" greifen, 15" ist meiner Meinung nach zu klein zum zocken, liegt aber auch wohl daran, dass ich auch mein 24" Zoll Monitor gewöhnt bin. Solltest du dich tatsächlich noch zu einem 17" durchringen können, kann ich das MSI GT 72 sehr empfehlen!


----------



## iTzZent (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Je kleiner das Notebook ist, desto lauter wird es auch unter Last... deswegen ist das GE62 auch nicht gerade leise unter Last. Wenn man anständig mit einem Notebook spielen will, sollte man schon ein 17.3" Gerät mit einer anständigen Kühlung bevorzugen, oder man lebt halt damit, das die kleineren Geräte deutlich wärmer und lauter werden.


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Je kleiner das Notebook ist, desto lauter wird es auch unter Last... deswegen ist das GE62 auch nicht gerade leise unter Last. Wenn man anständig mit einem Notebook spielen will, sollte man schon ein 17.3" Gerät mit einer anständigen Kühlung bevorzugen, oder man lebt halt damit, das die kleineren Geräte deutlich wärmer und lauter werden.



Da kann ich nut zustimmen habe selber das genannte Acer ist auch ein relativ gutes Gerät hat aber einige Hitzeprobleme daher hab ich mir einen Luftertray geholt damit der beim Cs zocken nicht ausgeht hab mir denn auch daher geholt da ich ihn meinem Auslandsjahr zocken wollte aber ihn auch später für die Uni nehmen kann. Mein Bruder ist auch richtig froh dass er einen relativen leichten Laptop hat da es einfach auf den Sack geht wenn man so ein rießigen Klotz in der Tasche hat. Daher kann ich ihn in Anbetracht der Dinge zwar empfehlen würde aber eher ein 13,3 Zoll Notebook nehmen und sich nen Desktop holen da dass Spielen auf dem 15" Screen nicht wirklich viel Spaß macht


----------



## nbgamer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Dass die Geräuschkulisse bei einem kleineren Gehäuse mit weniger Bauraum natürlich größer ist, ist logisch, Jedoch sollte es halt trotzdem in einem Rahmen bleiben. Ich zocke beispielsweise nie mit Headset bzw. Kopfhörer, da ich auch mehr Strategiegames spiele und keine Egoshooter. Daher wäre es halt ganz nett wenn man auch ganz normal damit spielen kann ohne dass die Lüfter den Sound mit normaler Lautstärke gleich völlig übertönen.  Und wie Thaiminater sehe ich das ähnlich mit dem rumschleppen. Andererseits hatte ich mit meinem jetzigen 17 Zöller auch nie große Probleme... die Teile wiegen aber halt auch bis zu 4kg was schon viel ist. Werde mir das MSI mal noch genauer anschauen. 
Das mit dem Lüftertray finde ich aber beim Acer auch wieder bisschen doof. Wenn ich jedes mal den extra Lüfter überall mit hinnehmen muss ist auch nicht unbedingt so geil, der Lappi sollte das wenn möglich schon alleine schaffen, ansonsten kann ich mir wirklich gleich n größeres holen.

Ich hatte auch schon den Gedanken mit dem kleinen Notebook und einem Desktop... jedoch ist das preislich dann sehr unattraktiv. Für n gescheiten Desktop muss ich dann auch um die 1100 ausgeben plus dann das neue Notebook, welches dann natürlich nicht sooo die Leistung haben müsste. Zudem hätte ich dann immer das Problem dass ich ständig Daten hin und her schieben müsste wenn ich am Laptop arbeite oder am Desktop. -_-    Weiss dann nicht ob das wirklich die bessere Lösung ist.
Jedoch hört sich das hier für mich schon bisschen danach an, dass es nichts anständiges gerade gibt, das die meisten Eigenschaften die ich gerne hätte vereint :/
Hat mal noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Asus gemacht?  Hab da eine eher negative Meinung bisher... lasse mich aber gerne belehren.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Ich nehme mal an, die 500g verträgst du auch noch...
Medion Erazer X7841, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (MD 99686) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thaiminater (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*



nbgamer schrieb:


> Dass die Geräuschkulisse bei einem kleineren Gehäuse mit weniger Bauraum natürlich größer ist, ist logisch, Jedoch sollte es halt trotzdem in einem Rahmen bleiben. Ich zocke beispielsweise nie mit Headset bzw. Kopfhörer, da ich auch mehr Strategiegames spiele und keine Egoshooter. Daher wäre es halt ganz nett wenn man auch ganz normal damit spielen kann ohne dass die Lüfter den Sound mit normaler Lautstärke gleich völlig übertönen.  Und wie Thaiminater sehe ich das ähnlich mit dem rumschleppen. Andererseits hatte ich mit meinem jetzigen 17 Zöller auch nie große Probleme... die Teile wiegen aber halt auch bis zu 4kg was schon viel ist. Werde mir das MSI mal noch genauer anschauen.
> Das mit dem Lüftertray finde ich aber beim Acer auch wieder bisschen doof. Wenn ich jedes mal den extra Lüfter überall mit hinnehmen muss ist auch nicht unbedingt so geil, der Lappi sollte das wenn möglich schon alleine schaffen, ansonsten kann ich mir wirklich gleich n größeres holen.
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon den Gedanken mit dem kleinen Notebook und einem Desktop... jedoch ist das preislich dann sehr unattraktiv. Für n gescheiten Desktop muss ich dann auch um die 1100 ausgeben plus dann das neue Notebook, welches dann natürlich nicht sooo die Leistung haben müsste. Zudem hätte ich dann immer das Problem dass ich ständig Daten hin und her schieben müsste wenn ich am Laptop arbeite oder am Desktop. -_-    Weiss dann nicht ob das wirklich die bessere Lösung ist.
> ...



Also dann nimm aufjedenfall nen Desktop die 960m ist so schnell wie ne 750ti und mein rRechner ist keinesfall leise hol dir nen 700-800 Euro Rechner und nen 500 Euro Notebook das kann ich dir versichern dass das um einiges besser ist


----------



## nbgamer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Entweder das oder ein 17 Zoll ... Hab mir das Msi von firehunter mal angeschaut und das wäre evtl ganz okay. Habt ihr im 17 Zoll Bereich sonst noch einen alternativen Tipp?


----------



## Firehunter_93 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Asus bietet die G751/752 Reihe an, haben auch sehr gutes Kühlsystem. Der Nachteil beim Asus ist einerseits das schlechtere preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und andererseits ist es nicht so wartungsfreundlich wie das GT 72. Beim GT 72 lässt sich auch die graka austauschen, bei dem Asus geht das nicht!


----------



## Amoxius (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, die 500g verträgst du auch noch...
> Medion Erazer X7841, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (MD 99686) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ich habe auch lange gesucht nach einem guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und bin immer wieder hier hängen geblieben.
Nun habe ich es tatsächlich bestellt bei Amazon. 

In i5 der 6. Generation, zwar ohne Hyperthreading, aber denke das sollte trotzdem gehen. mit 8GB DDR4 und der Option aufrüsten zu können.
Dazu die GTX970, 1TB HDD und 128 SSD... Ich hoffe, ich werde die nächste Zeit damit sehr zufrieden sein....


----------



## Knispi85 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Ich überlege auch mir diesen Medion Erazer für 1300 zu holen, habe aber bedenken weil er "nur" einen i5 hatt.
Denn Preis finde ich Hammer und finde nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## Thyel (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*



Knispi85 schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch mir diesen Medion Erazer für 1300 zu holen, habe aber bedenken weil er "nur" einen i5 hatt.
> Denn Preis finde ich Hammer und finde nichts vergleichbares.


Die Frage ist nur, ob ein i7 so dringend notwendig ist. Bei den Taktraten gibt es, sofern man die Prozessoren der gleichen Verbrauchsklasse vergleicht, keinen all zu großen Unterschied. Ein Vorteil der i7-ner bleibt das Hyperthreading, wobei das in Spielen noch keinen all zu großen Unterschied macht. Lohnen tut sich der Aufpreis für den i7 dann erst, wenn man wirklich Programme nutzt, die mehr als 4 Kerne fordern können.


----------



## Thaiminater (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Glaub mir nen Desktop macht um einiges mehr Spaß als nen Lappi


----------



## iTzZent (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*

Also ich habe mit meinem Gamingnotebook (i7-4700MQ, 16GB DDR3L-1866, 500GB SSD, 2TB HDD, GTX980M 8GB vRAM, 17.3" FullHD Display) genauso viel Spass wie mit einem Desktop PC, nur das ich halt weniger Platz brauche und das Gerät auch mal fix woanders nutzen kann.


----------



## Thaiminater (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leises Notebook zum gelegentlichen Zocken (1300€)?*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit meinem Gamingnotebook (i7-4700MQ, 16GB DDR3L-1866, 500GB SSD, 2TB HDD, GTX980M 8GB vRAM, 17.3" FullHD Display) genauso viel Spass wie mit einem Desktop PC, nur das ich halt weniger Platz brauche und das Gerät auch mal fix woanders nutzen kann.



Naja wir reden hier von nem 15 Zoll mit maximal ner 970 und da macht nen Desktop+ Notebook um einiges mehr Sinn und Spaß


----------

